# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  ما هو نظام التشغيل Android ؟؟

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الموضوع الكامل والشامل عن نظام Android ومميزاته واسباب نجاحه .. 



وداعًا "آي فون". وداعًا شركة "آي تي آند تي". هاهي جوجل تخطط للهيمنة على قطاع الإتصالات المحمولة بفضل نظام التشغيل "أندرويد" (Android) المفتوح المصدر الذي سيعرض على المستعملين وعمالقة الاتصالات، حول العالم، منصة معلوماتية قادرة على صهر خبرة ومحفظة إنترنتية متعددة الوسائط بهواتف المستقبل المحمولة. على عكس برمجيات إدارة الخليوي الحالية، يعتبر "أندرويد" منصة مفتوحة المصدر أي أن أي مبرمج أو مصمم أو مشغل اتصالات لاسلكية يمكنه تغيير محتواها المعلوماتي دون استشارة أحد. علاوة على ذلك، ولاغراء المبرمجين ومصممي البرمجيات المستقلين وحثهم على إنتاج تطبيقات خاصة بـ "أندرويد" اختارت جوجل نظام التشغيل "لاينكس" الذي يمكن لأي محترف كان استعمال شفراته البرمجية وتعديلها. الى اليوم، هناك 34 شركة (أسست معًا ائتلاف يدعى OHA) وافقت على الاستجابة لعرض جوجل. حاليًا، يعمل خبراء هذا الائتلاف على تصميم برمجيات وهواتف محمولة تتناسب مع أسلوب بناء نظام التشغيل "أندرويد".**
في هذا الصدد، حاورت "ايلاف" هاتفياً السيد "ريتش ماينر" (Rich Miner)، مبتكر "أندرويد" سوية مع زميله "أندي روبين" (Andy Rubin) ومدير قسم الاتصالات اللاسلكية في شركة جوجل.
- ما هو أندرويد؟
- انه أداة لنقل ثروة الويب برمتها الى الهاتف المحمول.
- ما نوع واجهة الاستخدام ل"أندرويد"؟
- أندرويد هو برمجة تتوافر شفرتها في القطاع العام وتعتمد على نظام التشغيل "لاينكس". لذا، يستطيع استعماله وتطويره جميع أولئك الذين يريدون تصميم وطرح برمجيات يرغب الزبائن في استخدامها لنقل منتجات الإنترنت الإبداعية الى الهواتف المحمولة.
- ما هو الفرق بين أندرويد ومبادرات لاينكس الأخرى؟
- يتميز أندرويد بانفتاحه الكامل وغنى تطبيقاته كما استعمال الخرائط الجغرافية والتعرف على اللغة وادارة شفرات الفيديو المفتوحة. كما أن الدمج بين مختلف برمجيات أندرويد يسمح بتفادي التشقق التقليدي الحاصل في مختلف الخدمات الحالية. على سبيل المثال، يمكن نقل المعلومات، التي جرى تجميعها من مصادر عدة على الإنترنت، الى أرقام الموجودين على قائمة "الأصدقاء" بوساطة عملية واحدة. هذا ونتوقع تطوير برمجيات خاصة بالألعاب والخبرات المتعددة المستعملين والشبكات الاجتماعية.
- ماذا تقصد جوجل عندما تقولون إن أندرويد سيغير ملامح الاتصالات حول العالم؟
- نعتبر أندرويد ثورة القرن 21. ولا نستطيع التكهن بكل ما سيقدمه من إمكانات. تريد جوجل إبلاغ الجميع أن عالم المعلوماتية مصيره التغيير الجذري. ونظام التشغيل "أندرويد" سيسرّع وتيرة التغيير هذه. وتشاطر عدة شركات عالمية للاتصالات عقيدة "أندرويد" الثورية، منها شركات "تيليكوم ايتاليا" و(China Mobile) و(T-mobile) و"كوالكوم" و"موتورولا" الموجودة داخل الائتلاف (OHA).
- هناك تقريبًا 3 بليون هاتف محمول، مستعمل حول العالم اليوم. ما هو عدد الهواتف المحمولة التي تريدون "سحرها"؟

- أندرويد هو منصة معلوماتية ديناميكية. نحن نأمل أن يصبح المعيار العالمي للإبحار اللاسلكي على الإنترنت، حول العالم.
- ماذا نقول إذن لجهاز "أبل" هل نقول له ولشركة "آي تي آند تي" وداعًا؟
- يجب أن تسأل شركة "أبل" حول مصير "آي فون". بالطبع، من الصعب إقناع المستهلكين بشأن دفع تقنيات وخدمات ستضحي مجانية اعتبارًا من منتصف العام المقبل. ان الائتلاف (OHA) مفتوح أمام الجميع. وتستطيع شركة (AT&T) الانضمام إليه.
- هل تعتنقون لـ "أندرويد" الاستراتيجية نفسها التي استعملتموها للويب؟
- نستهدف إحياء متصفح الكمبيوتر (browser Pc) على المحمول. يعتمد أندرويد على شفرة مفتوحة المصدر تدعى (webkit). ويستعمل هذه الشفرة أيضًا جهاز "آي بود" وهواتف نوكيا (serie 60) ومتصفح "سافاري" التابع لشركة "أبل". بيد أن هذه الشفرة تم تحسينها في "أندرويد" كي تستخدم بصورة مثالية في البيئة المتنقلة.
- كيف يمكن للمبرمجين وضع تطبيقاتهم الخاصة بـ "أندرويد" في تصرف الجميع؟
- يجب علينا إيضاح بعض التفاصيل. ربما سننشئ بوابة إلكترونية يستطيع المبرمجون من خلالها إرسال تطبيقاتهم، من جهة، كي يتمكن مشغلو الاتصالات اللاسلكية من تحميلها واستعمالها، من جهة أخرى.
- ماذا تربح جوجل من كل ذلك؟
- نضع عيننا على قطاع الدعايات. كما سنقترح على شركائنا تقسيم الأرباح في ما بيننا على نحو متساوٍ.


نظام التشغيل أندرويد Android اقام الدنيا ولم يقعدها, وهذه لمحة سريعة وغير مملّة عن أندرويد. وجدت أن هذه المقدمة التعريفية بالنظام ضرورية للأشخاص الذين لم يسمعوا بأندرويد, أو سمعوا به لكن ليست لديهم معلومات واضحة عن ما هو أندرويد بالضبط.
ماهو نظام التشغيل أندرويد Android
أندرويد هو أساساً نظام تشغيل لأجهزة الهواتف النقالة, بدأت بتطويره شركة صغيرة مغمورة ليكون أول نظام تشغيل للهواتف النقالة مبني على نواة لينوكس Linux Kernel. لكن لاحقاً قامت غوغل بالاستحواذ على الشركة وأعلنت أنها بصدد تطوير نظام تشغيل جديد للهواتف النقالة, مفتوح المصدر, ويتمتع بمرونة وقابلية للتطوير هائلتين. لاحقاً, وفي العام 2007 تم الإعلان عن اتحاد ضم عدد من الشركات أُطلق عليه اسم Open Handset Alliance, ومن أهم أهداف هذا الاتحاد الضخم هو تشكيل ووضع مقاييس جديدة لأجهزة الهواتف النقالة. وكان أندرويد هو أول مشروع تم الإعلان عنه من قبل هذه المجموعة التي ضمت أسماء كبيرة منها: Google, HTC, Intel, LG, Motorla, Nvidia, Samsung, Sony Ericsson, Toshipa, Vodafone, T-Mobile, وغيرها.
أسباب نجاح وإكتساح نظام التشغيل أندرويد Android للعالم
منذ البداية, كان المشروع يحمل بذور نجاح هائل متوقع لعدة أسباب :
* تقف وراء المشروع شركة غوغل. بالإضافة إلى مجموعة ضخمة من أكبر شركات تصنيع الهواتف النقالة وشركات الاتصالات الخليوية.
* أندرويد مبني على نواة لينوكس, مما يعني أداء عالي وثباتية ووثوقية.
* أندرويد مفتوح المصدر. مما يمنح للمطوّرين أريحية عالية ومرونة لا مُتناهية في التعديل والتطوير سواءاً على بنية النظام نفسه أو تحكم أكبر في كتابة برامج خاصة بأندرويد. لهذا السبب بدأت بعض الشركات بتعديل النظام واستخدامه لأغراض أخرى غير الهواتف النقالة, كإطارات الصور الالكترونية ومشغلات MP3 وغير ذلك. كما تقوم الشركات المصنعة للهواتف النقالة مثل Sony Ericsson و HTC و Motorola بالتعديل على النظام من حيث الشكل والخصائص لإنتاج هواتف تعتمد على أندرويد من الداخل لكنها متميزة وتحمل بصمات الشركة التي تميزها عن غيرها.
* الدمج مع خدمات غوغل. من منا لا يعتمد بشكل كلي أو جزئي على خدمات غوغل كبريد جيميل والمفكرة وجي توك وأهم من هذا كله البحث. تقدم أجهزة أندرويد اندماجاً كاملاً مع جميع خدمات غوغل وتطبيقات مكتوبة خصيصاً من غوغل لنظام أندرويد بحيث يوجد تزامن ما بين أرقام وعناوين الأشخاص في هاتفك مع عناوين الاتصال Contacts المخزنة في حساب الجيميل خاصتك. كما يوجد تزامن بين المفكرة وغيرها من خدمات غوغل بحيث تتيح لك وصولاً سريعاً لمعلوماتك سواءَ من جهازك النقال أو من الحاسوب. (ملاحظة: بعض أجهزة أندرويد تأتي بدون تطبيقات غوغل بحسب اتفاقية الشركة المصنعة مع غوغل).
نظرة على واجهات أندرويد
تعتمد واجهة أندرويد الأساسية على فكرة سطح المكتب الثلاثي, حيث لديك مساحة عمل رئيسية تستطيع أن تضع عليها اختصارات البرامج بالإضافة إلى دعمها للـ Widgets (على سبيل المثال ويدجيت الطقس أو ويدجيت الفيس بوك أو تويتر). ثم بلمسة إصبع إلى اليمين أو إلى اليسار يتم إزاحة الشاشة الرئيسية إلى مساحة عمل أخرى قد تحتوي على مجموعة مختلفة من الأيقونات.
 
شاشة أندرويد الرئيسية
الشاشة ذات حساسية عالية واستجابة رائعة, وعلى الرغم من أن أندرويد كنظام تشغيل يدعم تقنية اللمس المتعدد Multi-touch إلا أن غوغل لم تدعمها في تطبيقاتها لكنها متوفرة في تطبيقات أخرى.
سوق أندرويد Android Market
 
سوق أندرويد
يحتوي أندرويد على أحد أهم التطبيقات وهو تطبيق (سوق أندرويد), وهو البرنامج الذي تستطيع من خلاله البحث عن البرامج وتحميلها منها ما هو مجاني ومنها ما هو مدفوع. يحتوي السوق حالياً على حوالي عشرة آلاف تطبيق وهو رقم يتزايد بشكل سريع. كما تجدر الملاحظة بأن غوغل لا تحصرك بتنزيل البرامج من سوق أندرويد فقط. بل تستطيع تحميل البرامج من مواقع كثيرة بل ومن تطبيقات مشابهة لسوق أندرويد لكن من شركات عديدة, وأشهر هذه التطبيقات هو SlideMe الذي أصبح متاحاً بشكل افتراضي إلى جانب تطبيق سوق أندرويد في بعض الأجهزة.
أجهزة أندرويد
 
جهاز G1 من HTC أول جهاز أندرويد يضرب الأسواق
كان جهاز HTC Dream المعروف بإسم G1 أول جهاز أندرويد في السوق وقد انطلق في أوكتوبر من العام 2008. وكنتُ قد قدمت مراجعة مفصلة عن هذا الجهاز في مدونتي الشخصية (أنس أونلاين). تبعه جهاز HTC Magic ثم HTC Hero الذي قدمت فيه HTC واجهات رائعة خاصة بها مختلفة عن واجهات أندرويد الافتراضية.
 
جهاز HTC Hero الذي قدمت فيه الشركة واجهات مميزة جداً
ثم جاءت شركة Motorola وقدمت جهاز Motorola Cliq ثم أتبعته بجهازها الممتاز Motorola Droid الذي ترافق إطلاقه بحملة إعلامية ضخمة تبرز أهم مزاياه. في الواقع كانت الحملة موجهة نوعاً ما ضد أجهزة آيفون iPhone ومدعومة بشكل كبير من غوغل وتمكنت Motorola خلال الأسبوع الأول فقط من طرح الجهاز من بيع ربع مليون جهاز.

Motorola Droid أرق هاتف مع لوحة مفاتيح في العالم
كما طرحت مؤخراً سوني إريكسون Sony Ericsson جهازها XPERIA X10 الذي قدمت فيه واجهات جديدة رائعة مع دمج ممتاز بين عناوين الاتصال في جهازك مع فيس بوك وتويتر (سنتحدث لاحقاً في مقالات أخرى بالتفصيل عن الجهازين Droid و X10).

جهاز X10 من سوني إريكسون قدم واجهات جديدة رائعة
سيشهد العام 2010 بين 15 إلى 20 جهاز أندرويد جديد من مختلف الشركات وخاصة LG و Samsung بالإضافة إلى نفس الشركات التي أنتجت أجهزة أندرويد هذا العام.في أوكتوبر 2009 توقعت شركة Gartner المتخصصة في أبحاث السوق بأن تزداد حصة أندرويد من السوق حتى يصبح في العام 2012 ثاني أكثر نظام تشغيل انتشاراً بعد سيمبيان Symbian دافعاً خلفه الجهاز الشهير آيفون iPhone إلى المرتبة الثالثة و ويندوز موبايل Windows Mobile إلى المرتبة الرابعة. الآن أصبح نظام أندرويد في نسخته رقم 2.0 وهو يتطور بشكل سريع جداً إلى درجة دفعت بعض المطورين إلى التذمر من أن تطوره المتسارع يجعل متابعة التحديثات وتعديل برمجياتهم وفقاً لها أمراً صعباً. لا أحد يعرف ما الذي سيصل إليه هذا النظام مفتوح المصدر, سريع التطور … لكن مع اجتماع قوة غوغل مع قوة لينوكس والمصادر المفتوحة يمكنك أن تتوقع كل شيء.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*موضوع شيق ومعلومات قيمة خبر ولمحة تعريفية شاملة 
ننتظر جديدكِ بشوق 
ودي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشكرك دموع لمرورك هنا..*

----------


## rand yanal

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا صديقة موضوع جد في غاية الروعة والأهمية سلمت يداكِ :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حلو انه اتعرفت عـ المسمى بحد ذاته تسلميلي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العفو رند اهلا فيكِ طوقو*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ممممممممممممم معلومات جديدة بحت عليّ 

يسلمووووو صديقة ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العفو عقيق ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رائع جدا جدا بتعرفي جدا بصير وداعا للايفون البلاك بيري لانه بصيرن جنبهم ولا اشي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لسا الاشياء اللي طالعه جديد فعلا ولا شي جنبهم .. مشكوره ام بيسان  على المرور*

----------

